
'Intuitive' prosthetic hand sees what it's touching - jgrahamc
https://www.engadget.com/2017/05/03/intuitive-prosthetic-hand-sees-what-its-touching/
======
jasonjayr
This is really some researcher's response to their parents admonishing them
with "You see with your eyes, not your hands!"

~~~
Para2016
With the prosthetic hand having vision you can do a Romberg's test on it :)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romberg's_test](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romberg's_test)

